# Yet another new user from cologne / germany



## Gösta (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi there,

my name is Gösta. I started composing music when I was about 15years old. In these days I worked on several games for the C64. Later I did some dance stuff and published 2 maxi cds under the name "Deen". After a little break I found my way back to gamemusic and did over 20 titles for handygames. Today my focus is on pc, playstation, xbox etc.

If you want to have a look at my work, please feel free to visit the following hompage: http://http://www.genloc.net/music.php (genloc.network!)
(Sorry, only german language available)

Thanks to my collegue Blackster that he invited me here. Seems to be the most userful forum for people like me


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Gosta and welcome to VI! We're glad to have you here.  Have a great time on the forum!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey man,

glad you made it! Welcome on the best audio forum


----------



## Xenox.AFL (Sep 11, 2006)

Gösta Feiweier or something like that, right? Yep, als C64 veteran, I like your stuff, I am still an old 64 Junkie, too.. Alpha Flight C64 Section greeetz you! 

Frank


----------



## ComposerDude (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the VI forum!

-Peter


----------

